# “Are we now like Nigeria where you have to reach your pocket to get anything done?" - Mugabe



## Vunderkind (Mar 16, 2014)

President Robert Mugabe took shots at Nigeria during his 90th birthday luncheon recently. He said that Zimbabweans were almost now behaving like Nigerians “who have to be corruptly paid for every service.”

“Are we now like Nigeria where you have to reach your pocket to get anything done? You see we used to go to Nigeria and every time we went there we had to carry extra cash in our pockets to corruptly pay for everything. You get into a plane in Nigeria and you sit there and the crew keeps dilly dulling without taking off as they wait for you to pay them to fly the plane,"the president said, and he was immediately supported with raucous laughter from his delegates.

Well, the stats still say Zimbabwe is more corrupt than Nigeria. Nigeria is 163 on the international corruption list, with Zimbabwe ranking 170, which is third most corrupt country from the bottom.

However, last year, it is reported that Nigeria was corruptly involved to the tune of $3 billion, while Zimbabwe was at $2 billion. It is in this context that Nigeria may be considered more corrupt than Zimbabwe.

Source: Bulawayo24


----------

